# Sad News (Everyone please read)



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

I wanted to pass some news on to everyone here. You may have gotten to know one of the members who was going by the name of buttons. She was very popular in the loom section which is how we meet. Well we ended up becoming pen pal friends for the last 2 years. She had told me a few days ago that she was feeling really sick and trying to get in to see the doctor. I kept texting her everyday since then trying to see how she was and never got a answer. After trying again yesterday I received a text from her daughter that she had just passed away last night from pneumonia. I am still in shook and can not believe it. I wanted all of you to know because I am sure she made other friends on this site. I will miss all of our communication and all the help we always gave each other on our knitting and crocheting. May she rest in peace and God bless you Karen.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness.


----------



## vhess (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your and her daughter


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so sad. I know you will miss her friendship


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

So sad. My condolences to you and her family.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I’m so sorry for you and her family.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Condolences to you and her family.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

How sad that she couldn't get help quickly enough. So sorry


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

so sorry to hear that. prayers go out to her family and friends.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Very sorry to read this post. I received many PM's from her over the years and really enjoyed watching her penguins bop each other. She had so much to contribute to this site and she did it well. I'm sure her reward is great. Sad news for us on KP. Keeping her family in prayer.....jberg

p.s. Please extend condolences to her family from her KP friends.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=6277

I had to check her user-profile. I remember buttons now, with the Penguins. 
I'm so glad her daughter told you what happen and you left the rest of us know. Often times I wonder about members who 
aren't on KP what happen. Buttons will be missed no more Penguins Moving About.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for letting us know. I loved her avatar.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Sad news indeed. Condolences to you and her family.


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

grandmann said:


> I'm so glad her daughter told you what happen and you left the rest of us know. Often times I wonder about members who aren't on KP what happen. Buttons will be missed no more Penguins Moving About.


 She will definitely be missed. :sm03:


----------



## rosied527 (Jan 24, 2018)

May she Rest In Peace.


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

I will be sure to pass on to her family all of your thoughts. I have always felt like everyone here is like family. I thought it was only right to let you all know.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sorry may she RIP.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear about her passing. Her contributions to the KP community were always well received. We will miss her.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

It's so sad to hear this news.
My heartfelt condolences go out to her friends and family.
May she RIP.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I’m so very sorry for your loss my prayers to Karen’s family and you.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Such sad news, my condolence to her friends and family.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this especially as it was so sudden. Condolences to all her family and friends.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

How sad for her family and friends; thank you for letting us know.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I am so so sorry to hear this news ????. My sympathies to her family and friends. KP will be a little less joyful for loss of Buttons and her penguins


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Very sad news.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

That is so sad , sorry for the family and your loss.


----------



## Carolynlafavor (Apr 1, 2017)

My prayers for you and her daughter


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of this sad loss for her family and for our own Knitting Paradise family. She'll be missed. Thank you for letting us know so we can keep her and her family in our prayers. RIP Karen.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your amazing friend.


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

jbyers said:


> I wanted to pass some news on to everyone here. You may have gotten to know one of the members who was going by the name of buttons. She was very popular in the loom section which is how we meet. Well we ended up becoming pen pal friends for the last 2 years. She had told me a few days ago that she was feeling really sick and trying to get in to see the doctor. I kept texting her everyday since then trying to see how she was and never got a answer. After trying again yesterday I received a text from her daughter that she had just passed away last night from pneumonia. I am still in shook and can not believe it. I wanted all of you to know because I am sure she made other friends on this site. I will miss all of our communication and all the help we always gave each other on our knitting and crocheting. May she rest in peace and God bless you Karen.


Thank you for letting us know.
Condolences to her family from Bermuda.
I will miss seeing her delightful Avatar.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

My condolences to you and her family


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

So very sad for her family and friends. I too loved her penguins. She was a KP member for many years. 

SEA


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Isn’t it wonderful and amazing how a forum like this can be so personal. I didn’t know her or you, but feel a sadness and loss for you and her family. Blessings to you, may you have her forever in your heart, and may her family find peace in her passing.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's so sad. I don't know if her illness was from the flu but it does make us remember that life can be fleeting. Thanks for letting is know.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. May she rest in peace.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

May she rest in peace. I loved her penguins. Thank you for letting us know. Condolences to you and her family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

My condolences to you and her family..


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear we've lost someone from KP. She will be missed.

I wonder if she was a victim of this horrible flu that has taken so many this year.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Prayers for the family and friends. Thanks for letting us know...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear this sad news. Very possible it was flu-related. My condolences to you and her family.
I'm always grateful to those who let us know of these sad passings of KP members.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Very sad news. She will be missed.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

jbyers said:


> I wanted to pass some news on to everyone here. You may have gotten to know one of the members who was going by the name of buttons. She was very popular in the loom section which is how we meet. Well we ended up becoming pen pal friends for the last 2 years. She had told me a few days ago that she was feeling really sick and trying to get in to see the doctor. I kept texting her everyday since then trying to see how she was and never got a answer. After trying again yesterday I received a text from her daughter that she had just passed away last night from pneumonia. I am still in shook and can not believe it. I wanted all of you to know because I am sure she made other friends on this site. I will miss all of our communication and all the help we always gave each other on our knitting and crocheting. May she rest in peace and God bless you Karen.


So sorry for your loss of your dear friend. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So very sorry to hear! Prayers for you and the family at this difficult time.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Man, who would think pneumonia would kill anyone?, but the Flu thing now has no heart & is taking some people young & old ☠, rather sad.☹


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Such sad news. She was so delightful. Thank you for letting us know this news. I will keep you and her family and all her friends in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know, I had communicated with her several times.
She will be missed

I'm so sorry for your loss, 
please send my Condolences to her family
and thanks for letting us all know.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I am sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

It is hard to lose a good friend; I lost one last year and she also died suddenly. I remember often the good conversations we had and the good times we spent together. 
I know how you feel. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh how sad, she was one of the first to help me when I first posted...always so kind and helpful
Sending my condolences to all her family and friends


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

So sorry.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

So sorry to hear this sad news. My condolences to you and to her family.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Very sad news. Loved her penguins. Love to her daughter and family.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I, too, remember the avatar. This is terrible news and I am sorry for all of us. Thank you for letting us know so we don't wonder why she 'disappeared'. I had read many of her posts.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for this sad information. She will be missed as will her avatar.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this and know you will miss your friend greatly. My sympathy to her family.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Condolences to her family and you.


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

So sad. She will be missed. My heart goes out to you and her daughter.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I had made a friend when I first joined KP, we had similar tastes and were similar ages, sadly Annie too passed away, her daughter let me know, even though we had never met I still missed her.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

So very sad to hear about Buttons. Every time I saw her penguin avatar, I knew right away it was Buttons. She will be missed. My condolences to you & her family. Will say prayers for her family; as I'm sure they are in shock & grief. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

I am truly sorry for the loss of your friend. This is so sad, my condolences to you and her family.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

How sad. I loved her penguins. I hoe you can pass on the condolences of KP members.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Sad news and my condolences to you and all who loved her. Her penguin avatar made me smile each time I saw it. God bless.


----------



## khush (Feb 4, 2018)

I just joined the group. May her Soul rest in peace. May God give strength to her family to bear her loss of a dear person.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

I am one of those who received her help.. Sad to hear about her passing away.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Such sad news! Please pass condolences on to you and her family from the KP community.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

JillF said:


> How sad that she couldn't get help quickly enough. So sorry


Agree with above statement - pneumonia can quickly overwhelm a person - and also have a very long recovery.My condolences to you and to her family.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry I didn't know her, but you have my sympathy. Thanks for letting us know. So hard to lose someone you care so much about. Sounds like this was sudden. God bless her family - RIP Buttons


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Really sad news, my sympathies to her daughter and those she leaves behind. I will remember them both in my prayers. xxxx


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I looked her up and the penguins are adorable.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of your dear friend...


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh how tragic! Please accept my sympathy for the loss of a friend. Prayers for you, for her daughter and other family and friends.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So sad, please pass on my condolences to her family and friends, I also feel sad for your loss of a lovely friend.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

So sorry to hear that, condolsences to you and her family too.


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

May she rest in peace and God watch over her family.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So sad and yes, may she rest in peace.


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

Did not know her but my condolences to you and her family. May her daughter find peace in this sad time.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

She will be missed.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

So very sad to hear, but thank you jberg. Sometime ago, I asked KPers to designate a person to inform us of a member passing. We have not heard from of lot of the "oldies" and I have wondered why and where they are..I would find it very hard to just drop KP. My daughter, Cindy, will notify you when I'm gone, but don't hold your breath! God is not ready for this one yet!!! RIP dear, dear Buttons..you will be missed by all..????????????


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

How sad. Prayers for her family and friends


----------



## Nancy2535 (May 14, 2017)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

So sad! In my prayers!


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers for you and her family during this very difficult time. ????????????


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

This is sad news.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, I looked her up and remember the penguins as well. Condolences to you and her family.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

How very deadly this winter is becoming. My condolences.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh how sad. I know her by her avatar too. Thank you for letting us know. I send blessings & condolences to you and to her family. 
Rest in peace Buttons.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for letting everyone know. Sad news indeed.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Very sad.


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

thank you Karen, for sharing this news. Will pray for healing, peace, comfort for her family & friends - and of course that she is safely in the arms of our Lord and Savior


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Those are very sad news and imagine how you and her family are feeling. My condolences to you and her family.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your dear friend. Prayers for you and her family.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you for letting us know, please send condolences and prayers to her family in these difficult times, may God's grace extend to you also.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh, that’s so sad. I remember her penguins too. I remember commenting to her how cute they were. Condolences to her family and you as well.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Condolences to you and the family


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

So sad, condolences to her family


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

May she Rest In Peace


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

So sad, RIP.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about her. She will be missed. If you are still in touch with her daughter, please convey my condolences.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

This is sad to hear and let us take it as a cautionary tale. Do not hesitate when you are ill to get medical help. If your family doctor will not get you in for an appointment-proceed to the emergency room. As women , most of us tend to be stoic and don't want to seem like a complainer so we think we can hold out and treat ourselves or I'll feel better tomorrow. This happens with heart and stroke symptoms as well. One of my sons works in a large metropolitan hospital and says this strain of flu mimics pneumonia and some of the chest Xrays show a total filling of the lungs. It is far better to feel foolish about going to the emergency room than to let it go past help. I want to be clear that I am not being critical of Buttons nor her family. I am just trying to point out how quickly things can take a turn for the worse so I implore all our members to take care of yourself and other members of your family and listen to your body as who knows it better than yourself.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

So sorry for her family.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your news, such a shock I'm sure!


----------



## patbaret (Jan 21, 2018)

My heart goes out to you and I know how the loss feels. I call my girlfriend just before thanksgiving to check her since she was being treated for pneumonia. She did't answer the phone or call me back as she always does. I called the police and they called me back and told me she passed. Heartbroken and think of her everyday.
This year has been exceptionally hard on the young and old. It has left us empty, but fulfilled that we know there in a better place than here. 
May God keep you healthy and safe. So sorry for your loss.
Pat


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

So very sad - May she Rest In Peace


----------



## patbaret (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you.
Never know when are time is near.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

How very sad, yet special that you made such a good friend through this site.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

RIP buttons???????? 
My prayers and hugs sent.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Feel sorry for her. I used to read her posts and liked her suggestions. She will always be remembered. RIP.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

May happy memories help her family get through this hard time.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

So sad to hear of Buttons passing. I know you will miss her friendship as will many others.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that. Even though I didn't know her, I know many will miss her. Her daughter surely needs our prayers.


----------



## wibbwebb (Jul 5, 2017)

We have seen that so much this year. So sorry to hear this. We think it is easy to get over with antibiotics, but it is not always the case.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

So sad ,prayers for her family.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. May she Rest In Peace.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

So sad when we lose a friend. I consider all our KP contributors as friends.


----------



## patbaret (Jan 21, 2018)

So sad when when a member of our family passes. I am sure he or she is runny around in doggie heaven with lots of little friends.


----------



## carolannbejtlich (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so glad you told us. We can keep her and her family in our thoughts and prayers. It's like losing a good friend for all of us who enjoy reading the messages in the Forum.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

I’ll miss her. She was always very kind in her comments, and always helped posting links about loom knitting patterns she found.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

So sad! My condolences.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you for letting us know Karen, I’m very sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Condolences to you and her family and friends


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear you lost a friend. Condolences to her daughter and family.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear this and I have to wonder how many others pass away on KP and we don't know that they have passed away. I think it is good to have a pen pal or an email pal--I have one and we don't talk every day or week or even every month but every so often we send each other a note to see how we are doing. Our prayers go out to you and button's family.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

OMG...I'm so saddened to hear this! She and I exchanged some PMs about questions I had about a pattern. How awful; my prayers go to her and her daughter.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Very sad news condolences to both you and her family x


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

She will be missed.
Condolences to her family and you.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Thought I did not know this person until you mentioned the fun penguins. Prayers go out for sympathy to you and her family.


----------



## pattione (Dec 2, 2017)

So very sorry! I did not know her, but is always horrible to miss someone we care. You take care of yourself!


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

So sorry we have lost a member. 
While I don’t know what kind of pneumonia she had, I would like to remind everyone to have pneumococcal pneumonia vaccinations. That type of pneumonia is resistant to antibiotics and very difficult to treat. You need both vaccines for full immunity.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Very sad news for the kp family and for you especially. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I remember the penguins,too. I would keep on "playing" Buttons avatar for my grandson.
My prayers and condolences to her family. So sad!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh I am so sad about this. When I would get down sometimes I would look up some of her posts just to see those crazy penguins. So glad I let her know that I thought they such a hoot. ???? :sm03:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Candycounter1 said:


> Man, who would think pneumonia would kill anyone?, but the Flu thing now has no heart & is taking some people young & old ☠, rather sad.☹


Rest in Peace, buttons.

There are multiple strains of pneumonia and there are vaccines for the worst strains. When I got pneumonia after having the vaccine I was shocked, but my doctor said the vaccine is for the "kind of pneumonia that can kill you." I got a different strain.


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

grandmann said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=6277
> 
> I had to check her user-profile. I remember buttons now, with the Penguins
> 
> ...


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

That is very sad news indeed. I always stopped a few minutes after reading her posts to watch the penguins. My condolences to you and her family.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

So very sorry to hear this. It is terrible to lose any of our beloved KPers.

Hazel


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

So sorry we truly lost a wonderful soul. Deepest sympathy to you and her family. She will be greatly missed.


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Rest in peace, prayers for you and her family. She was lucky to have a caring friend like you.


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you for letting us know. I’m sorry for your loss. My sympathies to you and her family. ????????


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

Holding all y'all in my heart


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of our KP friend and yours. Just know you all are in our thoughts and prayers through this most difficult time.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Rest in peace "Buttons". May her memory always be for a blessing.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Condolences to you and her family. She’ll be missed!
Tina


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks be to the daughter, for letting you know. So many times, people pass, and we never find out what happened, as no one bothers to let us know.
You were blessed to have her in your life. Condolences to you and her family.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Very sad...we older folks are so vulnerable . pneumonia and this years flu are two concerns for the very young and very old. May this KP member rest in peace.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It's so sad when we lose one of our own. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Sad news. May she rest in peace


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Very sad. 

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Gigi4boys (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh my, my sympathies to you and her family


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I loved buttons and her avatar. It's so very sad that she is now gone onto heaven. My prayers and thoughts are with you and the family. She will certainly be missed. Thank you for letting us all know.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

So sorry for the passing of your friend and KP member. Prayers and deepest condolences to family and friends, may she Rest In Peace.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

My condolences to you and her family.


----------



## debbiespoms (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm so very sorry to hear this! That is very sad and may her soul rest in peace. God bless!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope you are able to pass or condolences on to her family. Many a time she directed me to a link or video. Always pleasant. Thank you for letting us know. We will miss her.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

Awe so sorry for the loss of your friend, they are so important to us, God Bless and hugs


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Such sad news. Condolences to everyone who knew her.


----------



## Elisa654 (Jan 18, 2017)

It is sad to lose a friend or family member. My sympathy to all who knew her.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too remember her and her penguins avatar. Condolences to her family and to you


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

I didn't know her but I'm very sorry to hear that


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

So sorry, condolences to all.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

This is truly sad news. I'm so sorry for the loss to her family and friends. I'm hoping you'll pass on everyone's condolences, thank you.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend, especially as it came as unexpected....I'm having my pneumonia shot next week when my Dr gets back from Ireland...I had one over 20 yrs ago and it certainly did the trick.


----------



## Lois Simon (Jun 18, 2017)

So sorry to hear that.. My love and prayers to her family and I thank you for keeping us inform.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about her.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Sad news to read,sending you hugs,and condolences to her dear family.


----------



## coal cracker (Jul 15, 2016)

loved her penguins. so sorry for your and the family's loss.


----------



## Tante B (Feb 21, 2017)

I am sorry to hear of your loss and KP's loss. Hugs.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

This is a complete shock - - I sent her a pattern and we chatted mid-January, and she seemed fine...


----------



## Lenda (Apr 1, 2017)

Amen


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

this is really sad but so lovely that you and this lady were good friends on this forum, I found many good friends here too, this is part of the life, lose dear people is difficult and hard, my prayers are for this lady today.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

One of our round dance cuers recently lost here son and he was in the hospital with pneumonia.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, my goodness! I am so sorry to hear of her passing. What a complete shock. She will be missed by many of us on this site. Prayers being said for her and her family.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

So sad. Condolences to you and her family and blessings to all.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of her passing. I hope you will let her daughter know how much she meant to this family and community....


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Condolences to you and her family


----------



## shosh (Sep 18, 2017)

So sorry to hear that. May she rest in peace


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

So sorry to hear this sad news. I did not know her personally but I do remember her avatar. Blessings to her family and friends.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, I'm sorry to hear this. She will be missed. Prayers out to her Family and friends as they go thru the grieving process.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear, condolences to you, her KP friends and acquaintances and her family.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

So sad; my condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that she has gone. My thoughts and prayers are with you and her family


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

Rest in Peace buttons.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Does anyone know how old buttons was ?

The flu and the pneumonia was very hard on our very young and old this year. Buttons went so fast her last posting was Jan. 26 and now she is gone. May she rest in Peace.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Such sad news, may she rest in peace.


----------



## Clackit (Jun 25, 2017)

Prayers for her family as they celebrate her new life in heaven.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Prayers for you and her family.May she Rest In Peace..


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Does anyone know how old buttons was ?
> 
> The flu and the pneumonia was very hard on our very young and old this year. Buttons went so fast her last posting was Jan. 26 and now she is gone. May she rest in Peace.


Karen was 62. 
Her and I were cyber buddies for 4 years, her unexpected passing has devastated me.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Such a sad time for her family and friends. Condolences to all. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Very sorry for you and her family.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news. Many a time I would get a PM from her with information that I had asked for. Will miss her avatar which I loved. Please send my condolences to her family and also to yourself. She will be sadly missed here on KP.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

How sad. I really loved those penguins...reminded me of a wife pushing her husband into the water for complaining about her buying more yarn! Please, please, if you aren't feeling well and can't get in to see a doctor, go to the walk-in medical center or ER. This flu season in particular has seen so many deaths of people who were fine one day, didn't feel well the next, neglected to go to the doctor or walk-in medical center (or at the very least, call an ambulance) and died as a result. A few years back a twin in our town who was in high school had pneumonia and died. It was so fast moving it took everyone by surprise. It's better to not really need the doctor than to have needed one and not gone. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

I am sorry to hear of your. May God comfort you during this trying time.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

I've seen her posts. I am sorry for your loss & her family's loss.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbyers said:


> I wanted to pass some news on to everyone here. You may have gotten to know one of the members who was going by the name of buttons. She was very popular in the loom section which is how we meet. Well we ended up becoming pen pal friends for the last 2 years. She had told me a few days ago that she was feeling really sick and trying to get in to see the doctor. I kept texting her everyday since then trying to see how she was and never got a answer. After trying again yesterday I received a text from her daughter that she had just passed away last night from pneumonia. I am still in shook and can not believe it. I wanted all of you to know because I am sure she made other friends on this site. I will miss all of our communication and all the help we always gave each other on our knitting and crocheting. May she rest in peace and God bless you Karen.


How SAD . If you are in contact with the family send them our condolences!Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

jbyers said:


> I will be sure to pass on to her family all of your thoughts. I have always felt like everyone here is like family. I thought it was only right to let you all know.


I haven't read all the posts, but perhaps her daughter might be thankful to hear of all the condolences and caring thoughts shared by you all here? I think it would be a blessing for her daughter to hear about the caring thoughts expressed of her here, so many things about a person even their close loved ones wouldn't know about unless someone came forward. Perhaps u might let on to the daughter or send link to this thread to her via text or something. Sorry for the sad news.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

PhoneGal said:


> I haven't read all the posts, but perhaps her daughter might be thankful to hear of all the condolences and caring thoughts shared by you all here? I think it would be a blessing for her daughter to hear about the caring thoughts expressed of her here, so many things about a person even their close loved ones wouldn't know about unless someone came forward. Perhaps u might let on to the daughter or send link to this thread to her via text or something. Sorry for the sad news.


I have already emailed her daughter with a link to this topic so she can take a look at all of these lovely sentiments, when she's up to it of course.
__________


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

KroSha said:


> I have already emailed her daughter with a link to this topic so she can take a look at all of these lovely sentiments, when she's up to it of course.
> __________


Thank you. I'm definitely thinking of instructing my DS and Dh how to notify people her if something happens. I hope the rest of you who comment frequently and use KP a lot however are doing this too. I know there are people on here that I haven't seen in a while and I worry about them. :sm26:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

martyr said:


> Thank you. I'm definitely thinking of instructing my DS and Dh how to notify people her if something happens. I hope the rest of you who comment frequently and use KP a lot however are doing this too. I know there are people on here that I haven't seen in a while and I worry about them. :sm26:


Yes, maintaining personal contact (email, cell phone, texting) with several KP buddies is a really good idea - - no one finds it comfortable when friends just inexplicably disappear !!!
__________


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

am truly sorry about Buttons....enjoyed her Penguins...i hate pneumonia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!my oldest grandson passed away 2 years ago at 26 from pneumonia and then a blodclot.....he was my big loveable teddy bear. :sm23: :sm23: :sm14: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

Very sad news. Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear, condolence to the family.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Must add my condolences. Always enjoyed her comments. Very helpful, non-nonsense person. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## puba763 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you for letting us know . May her soul rest in peace


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

jbyers said:


> I wanted to pass some news on to everyone here. You may have gotten to know one of the members who was going by the name of buttons. She was very popular in the loom section which is how we meet. Well we ended up becoming pen pal friends for the last 2 years. She had told me a few days ago that she was feeling really sick and trying to get in to see the doctor. I kept texting her everyday since then trying to see how she was and never got a answer. After trying again yesterday I received a text from her daughter that she had just passed away last night from pneumonia. I am still in shook and can not believe it. I wanted all of you to know because I am sure she made other friends on this site. I will miss all of our communication and all the help we always gave each other on our knitting and crocheting. May she rest in peace and God bless you Karen.


I do sympathise with you, same thing happened to my dear friend of many years Doreen in America who was ill with bronchiectasis for years but reared four of a family. She died 28 December/17 and it was her daughter who informed me here in Coventry. What a shock....and her poor husband has Alzheimers and is still unaware of what happened to her, so sad too. Like my ole Mamma used to say "God fits the back for the burden" as life goes on....Her eldest son is looking after him presently in Florida.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

How very sad. I really feel for her family and friends. God bless Buttons ????❤???? xxx


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Condolences of the loss of your friend.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I am so very sorry.


----------

